# Bike swap meet in Modesto,CA



## Schweirdo (Aug 26, 2011)

There is a bike swap meet on September 11 in Modesto, California. It will be at the Economy Bike Shop. Address is 945 Coffee Road. Must register in person at shop. Call 209-572-2773 for more info


----------



## slick (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never heard of this shop and I live in Modesto. Will there be cruiser stuff or is this a fixie/mountain bike swap? I'll probably be the only 1 with vintage stuff?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2011)

slick said:


> I've never heard of this shop and I live in Modesto. Will there be cruiser stuff or is this a fixie/mountain bike swap? I'll probably be the only 1 with vintage stuff?



exactly what i was gonna ask.i wouldn't mind making the drive if there will be vintage stuff.


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 30, 2011)

*i dont know*

I personally dont know what will be there. As for me, I am bringing a couple of Schwinn cruisers and miscellaneous parts. My buddy is also making the drive. He has Schwinn cruisers and parts as well. The shop itself seems to be a roadbike/fixie shop. After talking with the owner, he explained that he wants to have this swap once a month and include all types of bikes. The only advertisement was on craigslist. I posted it here to get more involvement. We do not have enough of these swaps in Northern California. There is enough space for 23 vendors. Most spaces are 10' x 10' for only $10. I prepaid on Saturday, and there were already 11 vendors. THIS HAS THE POTENTIAL  TO TURN INTO A GOOD SWAP MEET! IT CAN ONLY BE WHAT WE MAKE IT!


----------

